# Kann ich über vorherige gut-commits "drüberbügeln"?



## pkm (18. Jun 2020)

Ich habe ein Problem mit git, welches ich mit der Doku nicht ganz lösen kann.
Ich habe 2-3 commits gemacht, aber diese will ich nicht pushen, sondern ich würde diese entweder komplett eliminieren oder beim nächsten commit diese einfach überschreiben.

Gibt es da einen praktischen Hack oder ein git-Flag, wie man das bewerkstelligen kann?


----------



## mihe7 (18. Jun 2020)

Guckst Du https://sethrobertson.github.io/GitFixUm/fixup.html


----------



## kneitzel (18. Jun 2020)

Der Link ist recht gut. Ich möchte nur an dieser Stelle anmerken, dass man sehr gut aufpassen muss, wenn es um Commits geht, die man schon gepusht hat. Alles was rein Lokal ist, ist noch relativ gut zu handhaben.

Immer eine Kopie machen. Mindestens vom Working Directory, aber am Besten incl. .git Verzeichnis. Wenn Du dann etwas fixen willst und dabei etwas kaputt machst, dann kannst Du es wegwerfen und neu anfangen.

Gut prüfen, ob das Resultat ist, was Du willst. nach dem Push wird es eine Nummer härter, irgendwas zu beheben...

Was auch immer nett ist: So "Spielereien" in einem Branch machen. Zur Not schmeißt man einen Branch weg und erstellt ihn neu (So da nicht zu viel drinnen ist, geht es ganz gut)....

Und auch schön: Bei git gibt es einfach Repositories. Wenn Du einen clone hast mit einem Branch und du löscht beim remote Repository den Branch, dann kannst Du den auch zurück pushen. Somit lohnt sich oft auch, einfach vor so "Reparaturen" ein git clone anzufertigen...

Es ist halt doch ärgerlich, wenn man sich ein Repository zerschießt. Und je mehr man macht und rumbastelt, desto größer die Chance etwas zu zerhauen. Und da haben wir teilweise auch etwas Erfahrungen machen dürfen beim Umstieg von ClearCase zu git... (Incl. Import der ganzen History von ClearCase hin ins git Repository) ...

Das aber nur am Rande - den Link von @mihe7 auf jeden Fall merken. Da kann man sich schön durch klicken ....


----------



## mihe7 (18. Jun 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Und da haben wir teilweise auch etwas Erfahrungen machen dürfen beim Umstieg von ClearCase zu git... (Incl. Import der ganzen History von ClearCase hin ins git Repository) ...


Ja, wir hatten seinerzeit Subversion im Einsatz - da ging der Import recht harmlos. Das Teil war aber auch sehr einfach aufgebaut. Was diese Sonderfälle betrifft, da bin ich auch immer ganz vorsichtig. Was man im Normalfall braucht, habe ich schon (halbwegs) im Kopf, aber Dinge, die man alle drei Jahre mal braucht... muss ich nachlesen.


----------

